
Show HN: AnyAPI – Documentation and Test Consoles for Over 150 Public APIs - bbrennan
http://any-api.com/
======
teh_klev
Could add the Stack Exchange public API?

[https://api.stackexchange.com/](https://api.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
bbrennan
We use API Definitions like Swagger, WADL, I/O Docs, API Blueprint etc. to
generate documentation. I can't find one for stackexchange, but I bet they
have it somewhere.

I'm also toying with scraping HTML documentation to generate Swagger.

